# Special-Needs Bird Needs a Home



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

This Friday, I found a pigeon with a broken wing. Our local rehabbers thought that the fracture was so bad that the wing would have to be amputated or the bird put down.

So, I took the bird to my personal avian vet. They did x-rays and figured out that while it's a spiral fracture and the bird will probably never be able to fly normally, the wing does not have to be amputated.

I had to spend a lot of money (that I don't have) , but I did everything they suggested to get the bird on the road to recovery. We did internal and external parasite treatments, supportive care, a splint. The bird is doing better, according to the vets, and is ready to come home.

However, as mentioned before, the bird is probably not a candidate for re-release, and I have literally no room to keep him/her. When I bring it home from the vet, s/he'll be staying in the bathroom. I am trying to find a good home for the bird. I am in the Northeast and would even be willing to drive for the right home.

Would anyone like to adopt a special needs bird or knows of a place where a bird like that would be welcome?


----------



## sawadf (Oct 14, 2014)

I would like to take it, but I am very far from your home.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi 

Where are you located? Feel free to PM me


----------



## sawadf (Oct 14, 2014)

Bahrain (Middle East)


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Does it have bands on either leg?


----------



## rxxevans (Oct 28, 2014)

How far from PA are you?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could you be more specific about where you are?


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

rxxevans said:


> How far from PA are you?


For those of us who choose to share our location it is displayed in the top right corner. Some people also share a little more information in their "signature" at the bottom of each post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No reason not to share what state you live in. We always ask that people do that. It's a lot easier to help when people need the names of vets or rehabbers, or even this post where you are looking for someone to take a bird. Not like giving your home address for Pete's sake.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for all the responses!

I am very close to PA (I am in NYC).

Let me know if you have any more questions about the bird (Lee). I really did everything I could vet care wise to get Lee back on his/her feet, and I just want to find a good, loving home for the pij. Lee is recovering now, and we will have some follow-up vet visits in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Maybe you would like to post in adoption/for sale forum of PT with pics of the bird. Hope someone comes in with a helping hand.
Glad that he's recovering


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Maybe you would like to post in adoption/for sale forum of PT with pics of the bird.
> Glad that he's recovering


*Thread has now been moved to the adoption forum.*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the kind gesture!
Hope this helps the needy bird.


----------



## BIRD605 (Nov 12, 2004)

*special needs bird*

I would love to take the bird if it is still available.I am in Long Island ,I don't know how far away you are located.


----------

